# tanning and brazilian waxing?



## mzreyes (Apr 6, 2007)

Is doing both ok? Like, after I get waxed, would it be safe to go tanning immediatly after? Or should I wait? LMK! I wanna be smooth and tan!! hahahaah!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 6, 2007)

give yourself 24 hours between the two, unless you tan wearing your bottoms.


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 6, 2007)

no clue...but BRAZILIAN WAXING?? i could never handle the pain. props to you haha


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_give yourself 24 hours between the two, unless you tan wearing your bottoms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yea I figured I should wait a bit. I don't tan with my bottoms on. I'm tired of having a white butt! hahaha!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC is love* 

 
_no clue...but BRAZILIAN WAXING?? i could never handle the pain. props to you haha_

 
Well I haven't done it yet.. But I'm sooooo tired of shaving! It takes FOREVER and I get a headache from looking down for so long. lol!!


----------



## ben (Apr 6, 2007)

i always wait a day after getting waxed before going tanning since it's so sensitive down there afterwards.


----------



## Linda Baby (Apr 6, 2007)

Brazilian waxing is the best.


----------



## silverblackened (Apr 6, 2007)

You could look into tan-through bikinis.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 6, 2007)

Or wear a thong! LOL


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree. I've never had a painful/bad experience. I don't think I'm a glutton for pain but it's never hurt. My aesthetician is great, which is key to a great experience!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Linda Baby* 

 
_Brazilian waxing is the best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverblackened* 

 
_You could look into tan-through bikinis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

whaaaa??? I've never heard of those! You really don't get tan lines??


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_whaaaa??? I've never heard of those! You really don't get tan lines??_

 
I don't own one but I know I saw them last season in a catalogue... It's an interesting concept. 

http://www.shop4swimwear.com/tan_through_swimwear.cfm


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 6, 2007)

0o0o0o I like the gold cheetah bikini, but they don't have my size


----------



## silverblackened (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_whaaaa??? I've never heard of those! You really don't get tan lines??_

 
Apparently not! I have a couple of friends who swear by them. The tan-through bikinis are/were pretty big here in Singapore because it's always so hot and humid that those of us who stay out in the sun are always getting uneven tan lines - in my basketball-playing days, I had a sock line, a shorts line, a bikini line (top and bottom), a tshirt-sleeve line... You get the idea, LOL.


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 7, 2007)

hmm...always thought about brazilian waxing...but still havent gotten there yet lol


----------



## Ernie (Apr 7, 2007)

You definitely have to wait 24 hours or you'll look and feel funny. 

I go to a salon where they use a product called "no scream cream" You have to apply it about 20/30 minutes ahead but it helps with the pain. Numbs it, I would say it helps by about half. So only half the pain.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks for all the responses


----------



## ..kels* (Apr 7, 2007)

you'll be sensitive/tender/red for a while. definitely wait a day or two before you tan. good luck!!!


----------

